
Happy New Year - mectors
Let&#x27;s make 2018 better than 2017 and worse than 2019 ;-)
======
indescions_2018
HNY HN! Wishing all a prosperous and productive 2018. I get a lot from this
community. And hope to give as much as I receive.

As far as new year's resolutions. Mine never changes: I vow to spend even more
time out of doors this year ;)

